# Eggs



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Is giving an egg once a day too much?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine all got an egg a day, sometimes two when we had a whole bunch of laying hens. As soon as we are able to get more mine will get eggs regular again.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have small dogs - 7lbs and 8lbs - so in order to get everything in a small amount of food they only get egg 1x per week. If I had a larger dog I would feed egg more often because I think it is a great protein source.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sometimes we do whole meals worth of eggs. Eggs are a good source of nutrition so you can give them like a supplement daily.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I love eggs, and so do my dogs. They usually get one egg a day. Two of them are 50 pounds, one is about 25 pounds. The eggs keep their coats nice and soft and shiny. They digest really well too. With my dogs anyways.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the feed back. So if I were to feed an egg a day, would it still be a good idea to give fish oil daily too?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I give fish at least once a week and eggs on and off all week, I found a guy who takes in all the stray hens from everywhere and feeds them with the money from the eggs. He has a farm so they just run around and eat bugs also. So I buy my eggs from him.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've always giving eggs and fish oil in the same meal.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Natalie, which type of fish oil do you give? Some say fish liver oil should never be given but then there are products geared for dogs that have cod liver oil. I'm so confused.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We use this brand:

Salmon Oil: Grizzly Pet Products


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep, fish oil and eggs in the same meal. My Shiba needs it, he's got insanely dry skin, and if I miss even one day he'll be itching like mad.
I use this brand: Jedwards International, Inc.. bulk fish oil capsules softgels


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My dog gets 5-6 a week. I am sure they are responsible for giving him a shiny coat!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of liver oil being bad to give a dog?

I've been giving Tynan an egg. He doesn't seem to know what to do with it. I try to get him to take it from my hand but then he drops it and then eats the insides. He doesn't eat the shells though.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

When I give eggs, I crack them into a bowl and lightly beat them. Mine won't eat the shells either.

I have never heard about the liver oil thing. I know a lot of people give whole fish, scales and all so I would think it's ok.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

piper loves eggs but they give her farts :shocked: , so i give it only about once a week.
she also does not eat the shell.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I think liver oil is generally not used because it's got a lot of vitamin A in it. If you are feeding a proper raw diet, your dog will be getting enough vitamin A already, and adding liver oil will put in too much. That's my understanding of it anyways.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Stanley won't eat the shell either. I just break one open and plonk on top of his evening meal. He laps it up.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone feed duck or quail eggs? I was wondering if they're worth it or just feed chicken eggs.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I have never given mine raw eggs yet but I may start. Mine eat pretty much anything that is not nailed down, so I bet mine would eat shell and all.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Lu used to eat eggs and has recently rejected them, picky boy that he is, any advice? I can't figure out tough love with raw eggs.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Ivy said:


> Anyone feed duck or quail eggs? I was wondering if they're worth it or just feed chicken eggs.


I would love to try both duck and quail eggs if I could find a source. I can buy quail eggs at both the international and asian market but they are crazy expensive! I have not been able to find duck eggs anywhere so I will stick with good old chicken eggs. Luckily I get them for free and they are free range, natural too. So I guess I can't complain. Both of mine had an egg for dinner last night.


----------

